# Few Recent Mods



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Started to retrim the door cards in cream leather, Painted the dash, ford ivory. Fitted Rear LEDs.New Wheels....new seats on order Cobra Misarnos (blue)and Momo steering wheel (blue)still to be fitted. Iv ordered new gaiters in cream leather with blue stiching. Had all the running problems sorted.(thanks to guys at rising sun) new boost controller and remap (450 bhp at 1.15 bar) the temp probs on the gauges and the 4wd warning light where down to a faulty earth.

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/2554/dsc000531tl7.jpg
http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/9563/dsc000541de9.jpg
http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/1705/dsc000551xs5.jpg
http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/8074/dsc000561li4.jpg
http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/9343/dsc000581xr3.jpg
http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/6175/dsc000571eo6.jpg
http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/8397/dsc000591cq3.jpg
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8200/dsc000601rx6.jpg


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmm, not too fond of the mods you did, I liked it better the way you bought it from Gary.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

The black wheels where not the best mate and i like these lights better.the interia was quite shabby.Gary kept the gold wheels.The only changes to the exteria are the wheels and the lights.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Heres pics of the car as i bought it from Gary,















[/IMG]


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Well nice m8, got any engine photos? 

The rear wing and those LED's set the car appart from the usual thing you see.

What other plans have you got for that beast?

What car magazines do you buy/read? And where did you get the ideas for the interior colour changes and rear lights?

Good work!


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for that mate, performance tuner and jap performance.The interia colours.... i just sat and thought of colours that would go well together and still be a nice place to be in. I had already ordered the seats and wanted the creams to stop it being so loud and a bit more sadate if you know what i mean.Everything out there seems to be red or black and i didnt realy fancy either. The leds seem to give the car a fresh modern look and iv had many members of the public askin how old the car is as its a private plate and its "n" plated.They are suprised when i tell them its 10 years old...they guessed 3 or 4. The space between the lights that says skyline lights up red with the brakes and looks great with the leds.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Im sorry to say this but im really not fond of those rear lights, they look a bit chavvy.
Rest of car looks really good.


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

I could possibly live with the wheels but sorry the rear lights are a big NO from me , but hey its your car so stamp your mark. It is always difficult when a well known car is changed , but even worse when referred to as so and so's old car


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Jesus that is horrible. Sorry mate big mistake. Looks like a chav wagon. :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 





Mick


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

looks very.......far east


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I like the wheels but am not fond of the tail lights. About the interior, I would probably have picked a darker color or even gloss black over the color you chose. That is my opinion but it is your car, so I am happy for you if that is what you like.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

I like the new wheels! the rest, not my cup of tea, but if you like it, then that's great!

It looks like you've got quite a big gap between the bumper and your inter-cooler for all the air to go around???


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

Looks like I got that the wrong way round, I prefer the black wheels! What are they?


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

i mean no offense but in my oppinion i feel its kind of riced out now, but as long as you like it thats what matters


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

dont like that, look's very fake ?????? not quite sure how to discribe it poooo







Smokey :nervous:


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

lol,im getting battered but hey if we all liked the same thing all the cars would be stock,i like to be a bit diferent and any1 that has seen it in the flesh has been impressed


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hunter T said:


> lol,im getting battered but hey if we all liked the same thing all the cars would be stock,i like to be a bit diferent and any1 that has seen it in the flesh has been impressed


Good call, it`s your car and your creative input. 

I think what most peoples on here , or let`s say GTR owners in general , dislike on GTRs like yours, is the fact that you drop elements off from the GTR branding, which no one would consider to do, as they feel that the characteristics of the GTR (red round tail lights) sould be preserved in any way. . . . as the motorsports race looks.

I am not a fan of your car, but would be certainly impressed by it in real. And what the fcuk , 99% of the people who will see and be impressed by your car, don`t even know it`s a Nissan and give a shit if it should have red tail lights or not. So to hell with the conservativisme! (if such a word exists)

I put white wheels in the JDM look on every car I had in the last 10 years, people on here would probably love that looks . . . every one else on the street thinks it looks shit and I should have bought some chromes or silver wheels . . . 

By the way my next GTR will defo run on full chrome or at least surrounded with chrome 2 piece rims! To hell with motorsports, it`s my car and not only me will probably love it!

Last thing, the previous owner is dead!!, when he sells his car to someones else. Calling out on a new owner , being not worth the new ownership, because he ads his touch , or completely transforms it, is not nice!
I am also biased on what happened to all my lovely older cars, but what the hell, . . . I fcuking sold them for christ sake!


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Good call, it`s your car and your creative input.
> 
> I think what most peoples on here , or let`s say GTR owners in general , dislike on GTRs like yours, is the fact that you drop elements off from the GTR branding, which no one would consider to do, as they feel that the characteristics of the GTR (red round tail lights) sould be preserved in any way. . . . as the motorsports race looks.
> 
> ...


 I couldnt agree more, heaps of people bleating on about the purity of the car as they mod the engine or add a kit???? and as for the car looking "very eastern" thats exactly what it is!!!! im not sure about folks that buy a jap car then try to make it look euro.
To me the skyline is a performance car that isnt perfect when you buy it.It NEEDS to be modded to make it better than the other stuff thats out there.Asthetically all the purists out there had better start returning there cars to a stock condition incase they upset another purist with different taste.
I love the attention i get in my car...the kids askin can they take pics..people giving me the thumbs up.And other modders askin where i got a certain part..thats all modders not just skyline.
If all cars stayed the same no-one would even produce any of the mods that these cars cry out for...so come on guys...its good to be different.
My other car is a v8 twin turbo lotus esprit and there is no modding scne for this....because lotus cars are for purists. So if you dont like people to try something a bit different,go buy a lotus and fit right in


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

personally it's not to my taste, but hey. its your car. as long as it makes you smile, do what you want to it!

the interior doesnt look too bad in my opinion. Only thing i'd change is those rear led's, they look horrible!
A new set of rim's would really set the car off. Can't wait to see the final product =]


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

If, in the next 2 or 3 years you want to sell your car fast and cheap, gimme a shout ill take it :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL, gona upset someone else now.... lookin at a colour change.lol


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Rain said:


> If, in the next 2 or 3 years you want to sell your car fast and cheap, gimme a shout ill take it :thumbsup:


CHEAP? lol youve no idea how much the thing has cost me!!!! It was expensive to buy, expensive to get running right and with all the bits and bobs its getting more expensive!!! lol. Since buying it its had a new rad,thermostat,boostcontroller,coilpacks,remap,wheels,doorcards,lights,seats,steering wheel,stereo,alpine boot install and thats just what i can think of at the mo.theres heaps more..... lol,cheap. I wish!!!! lol


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

The joy of modding a car is that you can spend ridiculous amount on it, but if you ever want to sell, you will never get the money back


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

think i'm inclined to agree with the majority hereuke: uke: uke: 

but it's your money, your car so if you like it fair enough.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

oh my..


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

People can be quite harsh on here mate. Take no notice. Looks a good car to me. Nice and clean. I can relate to what people are saying on here about your car. It looks the part to me, all but the Lexus look lights, but using puke emoticons and some of the stuff people have said on this thread would feel like a smack in the face if it was me!

If we were all purists by the way, we'd obviously all be driving 32's!

Dean j


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Hunter T said:


> CHEAP? lol youve no idea how much the thing has cost me!!!! It was expensive to buy, expensive to get running right and with all the bits and bobs its getting more expensive!!! lol. Since buying it its had a new rad,thermostat,boostcontroller,coilpacks,remap,wheels,doorcards,lights,seats,steering wheel,stereo,alpine boot install and thats just what i can think of at the mo.theres heaps more..... lol,cheap. I wish!!!! lol



Rains got a Ztune.....cheap could mean millions :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> The joy of modding a car is that you can spend ridiculous amount on it, but if you ever want to sell, you will never get the money back


Rain I give you 10000Yen and a jap. porn magazine from last year for your Z. If I find some other nasty mags. I take your R32 GTR too . . . can I give Rick a call?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol the difference is Lux, i dont think im going to sell my 2 GTRs infact, im looking for my next one  well 2 but thats for later


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> Lol the difference is Lux, i dont think im going to sell my 2 GTRs infact, im looking for my next one  well 2 but thats for later


Great stuff man, you will be the only multiple Nissan Skyline owner in the world, who has the cars spread around the world and drives a Pandascooby everyday instead . .:chuckle: 

By the way , did you gave a deadline for the R32 to Rick? They seemed to have tuned the hell out of the car, very soon they will start replacing parts with gold and platinium :chuckle: . . . can`t wait to see the final product for real, let me know when it`s finished and I will drop by at Endless. . . .


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

soo Raiin.. a R33 for your next project?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: my goal is to have a GTR in every country i visit regularly ahaha, no but really if i could import all my GTRs to where ever i live id do it in a heart beat, sadly, countries have their own set of retarded laws.

Rostampoor: maybe, but not now, i like R33s but i have other cars that beat it on my "Dream Car" list so im focusing on these before i bother with a 33. 

Right now its between a Rb or VQ powered 240/260/280 Z or KPCG10 with some love put in to the engine, Sugino san (Endless-R boss) has expressed his interest in that BUT one thing a time :thumbsup:

Sorry Hunter T for spoiling the thread ! 

PS: i know you want to be different, but there are many tasteful ways to do that man, in the end its your car, just take care of it :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

*Hunter T* - I think the interior is very nice, a definite improvement there and brought the inside right up to date IMO  
I think the wheels are ok, not to my personal taste but suit the car well  Unfortunately I prefer the old black wheels, sorry :nervous: 
The rear lights though are a big marmite job, love them or hate them and im sorry to say I dont love them at all  I think they`ve cheapend the look of the car over the standard lights. 
One major rule of thumb with most cars when modding is to never change the rear lights for aftermarket jobbies, which I think is a good guide and IMO proved correct again.

Please dont take my comments as aggressive towards you, they`re not, its just personal opinion at the end of the day and I wasn`t so fortunate to have enough money to buy this car when Gary still owned it and so I have no say in how it should progress, but I can still look and wonder what might have been :chuckle: 

regards

Cliff


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Cliff J,Thanks for the CONSTRUTIVE comments mate. The new wheels look great in the flesh..much better and i think that has alot to do with the colour as the old ones where a mat finish.Theve gone to a good home tho.I agree about the interia (which still isnt finished) it needed to be freshend up to make it more current and this is the contemporary look.Marmite lights...again i agree, i know that altering an icon is going to upset alot of people especially on a site dedicated to that icon but in the REAL world people keep commenting on how good they look.So for now as its my money...in the words of frank...il do it my way.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Fair play  I think when you open a thread to a forum for comments then some people wont hold back with their criticisms and you have to expect that, although going OTT and slating a car isn`t helpful at all and some constructive input doesn`t hurt when people take their time to explain why they dont like something.

btw, I was watching a Nissan Skyline GTR video last night and saw your car stuck in the gravel trap at Rockingham  If you`ve not seen it before its a video by DUKE and its in chapter 4 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

No probs mate, where will i be able to see that vid?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Its this one........

The Nissan Skyline Story (DVD 2004) on eBay, also, DVDs, DVD, Film TV (end time 05-Mar-08 17:14:59 GMT)

Its your number plate on the car and the same coloured car, it has to be yours


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

lol,it will be. That nismo plate is recognisable lol


----------



## opp61 (Mar 15, 2008)

*R33*



Hunter T said:


> I couldnt agree more, heaps of people bleating on about the purity of the car as they mod the engine or add a kit???? and as for the car looking "very eastern" thats exactly what it is!!!! im not sure about folks that buy a jap car then try to make it look euro.
> 
> Buddy
> 
> ...


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Rear spoiler and Rear lights don't do it for me  . But it's what floats your boat that matters


----------

